# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  La fuga del espíritu

## darkd

Aquí os dejo un jueguecillo de monedas que espero que os guste:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCXk...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Langas

La idea de usar un boli de varita siempre está bien... pero deberías cambiar la posición de la mano, por lo menos el índice estirado.

----------


## darkd

El juego lo ejecuto tal como viene en monedas y monedas de Tamariz, pero he pensado, en vez de meter la moneda en el em*****e de d****s, meterlo en el em****e cla***co

----------


## Langas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRr62QUFR6o

0:25 por ejemplo, así es como debería estar la mano. El resto técnicamente yo creo que no está del todo mal, aunque tanto el f.d. como el movimiento de la okito practícalos más que pueden salir mucho más finos. No sé si conoces esta forma de hacer el movimiento con la okito, a mí me gusta bastante (lo que hace con la moneda ya es otro cantar):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZe8_CKtVls

----------


## Hack07

Yo intentaría cuidar más la charla. A ratos parece que te pierdes y no sabes muy bien cómo seguir.

----------


## MrTrucado

Vas como a tirones, cuando quieres hacer la trampa te aceleras, se que es difícil, yo también peco muchas veces de lo mismo, tiene que ser todo fluido. 
Y cuando haces la DES. al bolsillo, yo me guardaría el boli, por ejemplo, para dar sentido a ese movimiento. 
Gracias por compartirlo

----------


## darkd

> Vas como a tirones, cuando quieres hacer la trampa te aceleras, se que es difícil, yo también peco muchas veces de lo mismo, tiene que ser todo fluido. 
> Y cuando haces la DES. al bolsillo, yo me guardaría el boli, por ejemplo, para dar sentido a ese movimiento. 
> Gracias por compartirlo


Lo del boligrafo no lo hago porque luego se guarda en otro efecto y aprovechando esto se carga una moneda




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRr62QUFR6o
> 
> 0:25 por ejemplo, así es como debería estar la mano. El resto técnicamente yo creo que no está del todo mal, aunque tanto el f.d. como el movimiento de la okito practícalos más que pueden salir mucho más finos. No sé si conoces esta forma de hacer el movimiento con la okito, a mí me gusta bastante (lo que hace con la moneda ya es otro cantar):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZe8_CKtVls


Con el empalme dorsal tengo un serio problema, y es que mis dedos son muy gordos y la mano queda en una posición antinatural

----------


## darkd

> Vas como a tirones, cuando quieres hacer la trampa te aceleras, se que es difícil, yo también peco muchas veces de lo mismo, tiene que ser todo fluido. 
> Y cuando haces la DES. al bolsillo, yo me guardaría el boli, por ejemplo, para dar sentido a ese movimiento. 
> Gracias por compartirlo


Lo del boligrafo no lo hago porque luego se guarda en otro efecto y aprovechando esto se carga una moneda




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRr62QUFR6o
> 
> 0:25 por ejemplo, así es como debería estar la mano. El resto técnicamente yo creo que no está del todo mal, aunque tanto el f.d. como el movimiento de la okito practícalos más que pueden salir mucho más finos. No sé si conoces esta forma de hacer el movimiento con la okito, a mí me gusta bastante (lo que hace con la moneda ya es otro cantar):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZe8_CKtVls


Con el empalme dorsal tengo un serio problema, y es que mis dedos son muy gordos y la mano queda en una posición antinatural

----------

